
Ask HN: (Anyone has written / Hot to write) a functional codebase? - dprophecyguy
Hi Everyone, I am a developer with 2 years of experience in Angular. When I started working I have no idea about OOPS, Functional Programming or Reactive Programming.
But as Angular is tightly coupled with RXJS, I get to learn about reactive programming. Initially, I was not adhering to the programming paradigm and was writing kind of spaghetti code. But slowly after watching lots of conference videos, and lots of reading, I get to hold on Reactive Programming and the quote &quot;Everything is a stream&quot; started making sense to me, now I am pretty comfortable in writing almost all my code in Observable and Subjects.<p>While transitioning to this period I also get to know about what is functional programming and writing pure Observable streams. I understand functional programming up to this mark only.<p>- Pure Functions
- Dot Chaining<p>That&#x27;s it. I want to learn more of this stuff but I don&#x27;t know how to start writing pure code. What to do about state change and side effects. I wanted to learn by taking a look at other people code and if anyone has a better suggestion do let me know.<p>These are the resources I am already aware of and reading right now.<p>- Composing Software by Erir Elliott
- Mostly Adequate Guide by Dr. Frisby<p>The thing with books is that they only explain you the concept but it&#x27;s hard for me to get ideas from the book and directly applying them in the codebase I am writing or in the job. 
Please reach out to me, if you can teach me something or provide any guidance.
======
dprophecyguy
If anyone is struggling to understand RXJS and Reactive Programming can reach
out to me. I will be happy to help you.

